# Conseils pour préserver sa batterie ?



## Zède (29 Avril 2004)

J'ai actuellement un ibook 700 sur lequel la batterie est complètement fusillée : elle doit tenir à tout casser 15 minutes... Comme j'avais pas l'applecare, j'ai pas voulu la changer.
Je vais acquérir bientôt un powerbook et je voulais savoir si vous aviez des conseils particuilier à donner pour préserver la longévité de la batterie. Ou si vous avez des retours d'expérience sur vos batteries, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## vincmyl (29 Avril 2004)

Pas de conseil particulier sauf a bien faire la premiere charge et décharge; le calibrage...


----------



## GrandGibus (30 Avril 2004)

Perso, j'essaie dans la mesure du possible (et aussi dans la mesure où un portable c'est pas fait pour se trainer une alim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de faire des cycles de charge et de décharge complets.

Il parait que ça améliore la durée de vie...


----------



## vincmyl (30 Avril 2004)

Moi je travaille tout le temps sur secteur...


----------



## Amophis (30 Avril 2004)

Est-ce que le G4 tourne moins vite sur la batterie que sur le secteur (genre speed step des Intel).

Désolé pour la comparaison


----------



## GrandGibus (30 Avril 2004)

Sais pas... je me demandais dans le même genre si les différentes options du Gestionnaire d'energie avaient également une influence sur le proc....

Par contre, un chose est sûre, c'est que l'intensité d'éclairage a un impact non négligeable sur l'autonomie.


----------



## _m_apman (30 Avril 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que le G4 tourne moins vite sur la batterie que sur le secteur [...]


Ben tout dépend des paramètres définis dans "Gestion d'energie". Tu peux decider de limiter la fréquence du proc ou au contraire le laisser au max quel que soit le mode d'alimentation (batterie ou secteur)

Sinon, je fais comme GrandGibus : j'essaie de faire des cycles complet de charge et décharge, tout le temps. En fait, je dis "j'essaie" pour faire le mec cool, mais en réalité, j'y fait super gaffe


----------



## GrandGibus (1 Mai 2004)

Aaaahh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis tout pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On est vraiment des allumés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mai 2004)

Meme pas encore fait gaffe a ca


----------



## chupastar (1 Mai 2004)

Ca fait un moment que le cycle decharge-recharge complète des batteries  ne doivent plus forcement se faire. Ceci depuis les batteries Ni-Mh, et encore moins avec les actuelles batteries au Li-Ion, qui on supprimées l'effet dit de memoire.

On dit même que faire des decharges complete sur des batteries de ce type nuirait à leur longévité...


----------



## cube0021 (1 Mai 2004)

Salut,
J'ai aussi entendu dire que les cycles n'étaient plus utiles voire nocifs... Vers une utilisation complètement libre ? Les performances sont elles les mêmes branché ou non ?


----------



## chupastar (1 Mai 2004)

Une utilisation libre oui.
Mais dans tous les cas une batterie à une durée de vie, si elle est utilisée ou pas. C'est une question de chimie dans la batterie, elle utilise des composés qui se deteriorent avec le temps et on n'y peut rien. Mais ces composés ne se deteriorent pas plus vite si on les utilisent, ce n'est pas de la physique mais bien de la chimie.
Alors si on achete un portable pour ne jamais le transporter sur soi tout ça afin de conserver une batterie c'est un peu idiot je trouve...


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Mai 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait un moment que le cycle decharge-recharge complète des batteries  ne doivent plus forcement se faire. Ceci depuis les batteries Ni-Mh, et encore moins avec les actuelles batteries au Li-Ion, qui on supprimées l'effet dit de memoire.
> 
> On dit même que faire des decharges complete sur des batteries de ce type nuirait à leur longévité...



Donc on dit tout et son contraire à ce sujet .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que faire docteur ?


----------



## chupastar (2 Mai 2004)

Allez voir là (en anglais): http://www.batteryuniversity.com/parttwo-34.htm
là: http://ipodbatteryfaq.com/

et là en français: http://www.cadex.com/download/choosing-french1.pdf

Tous ces sites plus ou moins spécialisés ont l'air d'accord sur quelque points: le cycle de decharge/recharge des batteries actuelles au Li-ion est inutiles voire nefaste; la batteries Li-ion s'use, utilisées ou non, il faut donc la changer au bout d'un certains temps.


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mai 2004)

Donc en résume, tu l'utilises comme tu veux...


----------



## chupastar (2 Mai 2004)

Exactement ! Plus tu l'utilises comme tu veux mieux ta batterie se portera.
Dire qu'il faut faire des cycles de recharge-decharge complète est une idée dépassée mais malheureusement ancrée dans nos tête.


----------



## decoris (2 Mai 2004)

n'empeche que c'est ce que recommande apple de faire, au moins une fois tous les mois...


----------



## chupastar (2 Mai 2004)

et je pense que ça reétalonne la batterie aussi.


----------



## Zède (5 Mai 2004)

en gros, il existe toujours les deux grandes théories :
- il faut absolument faire des cycles de charge/décharge parce que la batterie est prévue pour un nombre de cycle déterminé
- non, faire des cycles ne sert à rien, les nouvelles batterie n'ont pas besoin de ça...

Difficile de se faire sa propre opinion quand on est autant partager entre ces deux avis... Pour ma part, j'aurais plus tendance à croire le premier car je n'ai pas fait ça pour mon ibook et la batterie est fusillée. Maintenant, cela peut aussi bien être due à la batterie en elle même qui est défaillante... Allez savoir !!!


----------



## Luc G (5 Mai 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Une utilisation libre oui.
> Mais dans tous les cas une batterie à une durée de vie, si elle est utilisée ou pas. C'est une question de chimie dans la batterie, elle utilise des composés qui se deteriorent avec le temps et on n'y peut rien. Mais ces composés ne se deteriorent pas plus vite si on les utilisent, ce n'est pas de la physique mais bien de la chimie.



je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi sur les diverses remarques que tu as fait dans ce fil, en particulier sur le fait de ne pas se prendre la tête avec la batterie et de ne pas systématiser les cycles charge-décharge pour les batteries Li-Ion. D'ailleurs la batterie de ma palourde a 3 ans et demi et elle tient toujours bien (j'ai même gagné du temps théorique avec OSX 10.3.3).

Par contre, dire que la batterie ne s'use pas plus vite si l'on s'en sert, là je tique un brin. Dans une batterie, tu utilises deux réactions chimiques plus ou moins symétriques en charge et en décharge, ou, si l'on veut, on a une réaction chimique réversible. Or la réversibilité parfaite n'est pas de ce monde, donc à chaque cycle, on tend à perdre un peu (fabrication d'autres composés stables, hétérogénéisation des composants, etc.) et donc, il y a bien, en général, un vieillissement lié au nombre de cycles.

Maintenant, il faut répéter que toutes les batteries d'un type donné ne sont pas identiques et qu'on peut parfaitement avoir un pb qui est lié à une batterie particulière. Il ne faut pas forcément culpabiliser sur la façon dont on s'en est servi.


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mai 2004)

Et si on est tout le temps sur secteur...


----------



## powerbook867 (5 Mai 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et si on est tout le temps sur secteur...



Et si l'ordi est toujours éteint et enterré dans ma cave ?....


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mai 2004)

Je suis sérieux ....moi


----------



## Gallenza (6 Mai 2004)

Moi ce que je peux dire c'est que normalement il faut absolument EVITER de faire des cycles de décharge complets (en dehors de la première fois pour étalonner) car c'est le pire qui puisse arriver à une batterie (un peu comme rouler sur les jantes avant de changer une roue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## vincmyl (6 Mai 2004)

Donc si je la laisse dans le PWB alors que ce dernier est sur secteur, ca n'est pas grave du tout....


----------



## Mulder (6 Mai 2004)

Non, non, non et non !


----------



## vincmyl (6 Mai 2004)

Si sisisis


----------



## powerbook867 (7 Mai 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que je peux dire c'est que normalement il faut absolument EVITER de faire des cycles de décharge complets (en dehors de la première fois pour étalonner) car c'est le pire qui puisse arriver à une batterie (un peu comme rouler sur les jantes avant de changer une roue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas du tout ce qui est dit par la plupart des macusers !


----------



## Mulder (7 Mai 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas du tout ce qui est dit par la plupart des macusers !


Peut-être mais dans ce cas la plupart ont tort.


----------



## powerbook867 (7 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être mais dans ce cas la plupart ont tort.



La majorité a toujours raison....


----------



## _m_apman (7 Mai 2004)

Lao-Tseu a dit "Ce n'est pas parce que l'erreur est répandue qu'elle en devient vérité."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cela dit, pas grand monde a envie de se mouiller. L'usage intensif du conditionel et des formules du genre "normalement, il faut...", "il est conseillé de..." annonce tout sauf la fin du débat !


----------



## Mulder (7 Mai 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> La majorité a toujours raison....


Oui, c'est un effet pervers de la démocratie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais bon, faute de mieux, je préfère encore ça.


----------



## powerbook867 (7 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est un effet pervers de la démocratie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah pour toi c'est un effet prvers de la démocratie que 51% des gens choisissent son président par rapport au 49% qui ont votés de l'autre côté??? Tu as une drôle de vision de la démocratie.....


----------



## Mulder (7 Mai 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Ah pour toi c'est un effet prvers de la démocratie que 51% des gens choisissent son président par rapport au 49% qui ont votés de l'autre côté??? Tu as une drôle de vision de la démocratie.....


C'est fascinant comment certains n'hésitent pas à transformer des écrits. Je n'ai jamais écrit ça. Je réagissais sur le ton de la (demi-)plaisanterie à ton assertion "la majorité a toujours raison".
Jusque-là je plaisantais mais pour moi le HS est clos vu que ta mauvaise foi (et je suis gentil) ne m'amuse plus du tout.


----------



## powerbook867 (7 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> C'est fascinant comment certains n'hésitent pas à transformer des écrits. Je n'ai jamais écrit ça. Je réagissais sur le ton de la (demi-)plaisanterie à ton assertion "la majorité a toujours raison".
> Jusque-là je plaisantais mais pour moi le HS est clos vu que ta mauvaise foi (et je suis gentil) ne m'amuse plus du tout.



C'est donc clos comme la Ferme de visan ???


----------



## vincmyl (9 Mai 2004)

Pas mal le rapprochement avec la ferme de Visan


----------



## ed71 (11 Mai 2004)

Bon alors on m'a renvoyé ici...
donc voilà :

Salut, je sais ce sujet a dejà été évoqué mais je voudrais une précision ;
une fois rechargé à bloc, mon alu marche sur batterie environ 2h15 puis se met en veille sans me dire que le niveau de batterie est devenu faible...
je le rebranche 2 minutes, le redebranche et il me dit bien "attention, l'ordi fonctionne sur la reserve..." et en fait il tourne pendant plus d'1/2 heure avant de se mettre en veille.
j'ai fait un reset du powermanagement (qui a fonctionné puisque la date s'est remise à zero), fait deux cycles complet de charge/decharge mais il se comporte tjrs pareil... alors est ce que ce reset il faut le faire qd la batterie est pleine? à moitié pleine? vide? ou quoi essayer d'autre?
merci de vos réponses et témoignages. (sachant que je l'ai depuis juillet et qu'au debut ca marchait bien)


----------



## vincmyl (11 Mai 2004)

Tu as recalibrer ta batterie


----------



## ed71 (11 Mai 2004)

apparament oui, j'ai respecté la marche à suivre


----------



## vincmyl (11 Mai 2004)

Bizarre alors


----------



## powerbook867 (11 Mai 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre alors



Oui ,bizarre, bizarre .....


----------



## vincmyl (12 Mai 2004)

Si demande un échange


----------



## ed71 (12 Mai 2004)

j'ai refait la maj batterie et je vais voir..
de l'enlever et la remettre peut jouer ?


----------



## demougin (12 Mai 2004)

effacé par demougin (erreur de forum)


----------



## demougin (12 Mai 2004)

c'est quoi la ferme de visan? jusqu'à présent je ne connaissait que des fermes à visons (vosges, pays-bas, allemagne du nord, ...)


----------



## powerbook867 (13 Mai 2004)

LA FERME !!!


----------



## cinto (23 Novembre 2005)

bon ben, j'exhume ce post:

bonjour à tous,

je sais que c'est un sujet déjà débattu mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à mon problème:
je possède un ibook g4/933 sous x.3.9 - la machine a +- 2 ans et la batterie n'a plus qu'une autonomie de 15 - 20 mn...
Hormis en racheter une, quelle sont les possibilités d'amélioration de l'autonomie de ma batterie?

merci à tous,

v


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2005)

comme dit précedement il y a un  sujet batterie ici ou tu peu poser ta question  on ferme


----------

